# Did another gun mod. Mak 90 (Chinese ak47)



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Did another conversion . This time on my norinco mak90 (chinese ak-47).replaced the dragonov style furniture with olive drab tapco furniture. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Let me know how you like that tapco collapsible stock. Been thinking about dong that to mine, but wanted some feedback from someone who has used it first. You practice any tactical shooting? With an LBV or pack in place? I thought the shorter settings on the stock would work for that.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have tapco adjustable stocks on some other guns too and I like them. They are nice and sturdy,not very expensive, and easy to install (most of the time) sometimes u gotta do a little shaping to them to get them to fit how u want them to


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

nice job,looks really good!!!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

willyb021,
Very nice weapon! 

I've always wanted an AK, but don't know anyone that owns one to ask a few questions.
Considering good ammo, how reliable is it?
What's the accuracy like at 50 and 100 yards?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have an ak47,sks, and an ar15 . As far as reliability I think my ak is the most reliable. My ar jams The most. Sks rarely jams . And I can't recall a time that my ak has ever jammed . I shoot cheap tulammo through it and have never had a problem . It eats em up. Ak is pretty accurate. And you can equip it with any type of scope,red dot, or holo sight that Ud like


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

You could bury an Ak in your garden, dig it up at harvest time and it would shoot just fine. As far as accuracy, from 50-100yds you would be just fine. After you go out a couple hundred meters, the accuracy is still not bad, but would be beat by other rounds/types of rifles like an m4.


----------

